# Illinois Grade 528



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a grade 528 Illinois watch I bought a few years ago, I replaced the dial.


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Jim Carroll said:


> Here is a grade 528 Illinois watch I bought a few years ago, I replaced the dial.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to see your watch but photo's come up blank on the screen.


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Ill try this post again.

Here is a grade 528 Illinois watch I bought a few years ago, I replaced the dial.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice watch look's better with the better looking dial are they the same hands?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice watch! It was made in 1921.

Congrats!

Andreas


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

I changed the hands also; The Illinois Watch Co. made 1,200 of these high end movements in the early 1920s, when the Hamilton Watch Co. in 1927 it converted the unsold movements to the Hamilton Grade 400 then went on to produce another 1,500 Hamilton 400 grades from new.

Iâ€™ll post a few images of the converted and the Hamilton new 400â€™s.


----------

